# 1/28 Baffin Bay Big Girl



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

My cousin and I made a quick trip to Corpus last night and fished Baffin this morning. When we got in the water around 7:45 the water was in good shape with about 2' visability, water temp was 56 fishing over soft mud and grass, with suspending baits. we had 3 bites and caught 3 fish before the wind cranked up around 25 mph. Wayne caught the biggun, she was 30 1/2" and weighed 9 lbs. 8 ozs.

Stay dry, Todd


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Sweeeeeet congratulations on a real fine trout.


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

WoW. Good fish.


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice catch, was she released? by the looks she probably made it to the frying pan.(stringer in her mouth) either way nice catch of a life time. hope u get to make a trophy with her.

poc-ed


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

very niice....


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

if you kept that big ole girl your sure didnt put her in the frying pan i hope. I hope you sent that beauty to get mounted!!! great fish


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*She didn't get eaten!!!*

She's going on the wall, not my wall but my cousin's wall.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Very Nice Fish*

I am all for catch and release but what good does it do if the fish is not viable upon release. I have seen way to many cpr fish floating dead lately especialy in East Matty. 
If the fish is not going to make it why leave it to the crabs. It seems that every time someone post a picture of a big trout on a stringer everyone jumps to conclusions. Mabey before suggesting someone is doing wrong you should ask if the fish was a viable candidate for release .Besides that the last time I read the regs it was perfectly legal to retain one trout per day over 25 inches . I do not believe it stipulates that trout over any certain length must be mounted either. Why cant we just give the man his due for catching a life time trout and leave it at that.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nobody was making *that *big of a deal about it jhbarc. Chiiilll.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

catch 5 said:


> Nobody was making *that *big of a deal about it jhbarc. Chiiilll.


agreed....i didnt want to say anything...but...i knew someone would....


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

man what a nice trout congrats


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> agreed....i didnt want to say anything...but...i knew someone would....


I was wondering my self why u didnt say anything. Thats a sweet trout. Should make an awsome mount. 
Jeff


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

catch 5 said:


> Nobody was making *that *big of a deal about it jhbarc. Chiiilll.


Good point. The only conclusion made was that he kept her after dragging her around with that ship rope.


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow!! thats a trout now !!....great catch, bet she makes a beautiful mount...........


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Fish of a lifetime. Congrats


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY (Apr 4, 2005)

catch 5 said:


> Nobody was making *that *big of a deal about it jhbarc. Chiiilll.


That's your opinon, but I agreed with his after reading the comments. To me it's more of the same ole krap posted on this board whenever anyone posts a pic of a fish on this board. Purist, holier than thou BS.

Great catch, congratulations on helluva fish!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!!!! Who cares if it went on the wall or the frying pan it is a legal catch so lets leave it at that.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

She's soooooo fine!! great catch,, ! Now that duck season is over its on now!


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

THE ORIGINAL CORKY said:


> That's your opinon, but I agreed with his after reading the comments. To me it's more of the same ole krap posted on this board whenever anyone posts a pic of a fish on this board. Purist, holier than thou BS.
> 
> Great catch, congratulations on helluva fish!


I agree with what your saying but I could of done with that little rant.

Regaurdless.........thats an awsome fish. I'd hang it on the wall too. I've never caught one that big. Congrats.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

Uh Huh!!! On a Corky of course. Stopped by Pauls' place for a few of those today. Hope my luck is as good as yours. SWEET! Congrats.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Great fish, will make a beaut. mount, congrat's, Donk


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

DatDude said:


> Nice fish!!!! Who cares if it went on the wall or the frying pan it is a legal catch so lets leave it at that.


I agree... BEAUTIFUL fish! Congrats!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice fish! Post up pics of the mount! Is he getting skin or fiberglass? Someday I am gonna get me one of those!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a wall hanger, congrats....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Congrat's on such a fine catch. That's just what I'm looking for. :cheers:


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

very nice!what did she weigh?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to guess 9lbs 8oz. 

Great fish. I really want one like that.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Nice job. Thats the Holy Grail right there!


----------



## Jack hammack (May 17, 2006)

Amesome catch! I love fishing in the cool weather.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

jhbarc said:


> I am all for catch and release but what good does it do if the fish is not viable upon release. I have seen way to many cpr fish floating dead lately especialy in East Matty.
> If the fish is not going to make it why leave it to the crabs. It seems that every time someone post a picture of a big trout on a stringer everyone jumps to conclusions. Mabey before suggesting someone is doing wrong you should ask if the fish was a viable candidate for release .Besides that the last time I read the regs it was perfectly legal to retain one trout per day over 25 inches . I do not believe it stipulates that trout over any certain length must be mounted either. Why cant we just give the man his due for catching a life time trout and leave it at that.


Crabs gotta eat too!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*Crabs Have To Eat Too*

I agree PROSKIFF and they get there fill on all the gut hooked undersized trout we have to release.


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

*Congrats!*

Congrats, nice fish!

I want one!


----------



## ty one on (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice trout! congrats!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Great Fish*

Good job , great one to put on the wall......


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

congratulations on a real fine trout


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

GREAT TROUT!!



Hey do any of you guys on here support PETA? I'm going to guess not, but you sure do sound like them! You better watch out or they will take everything you love to do away and use your comments as support.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

BlazerBay2420 said:


> GREAT TROUT!!
> 
> Hey do any of you guys on here support PETA? I'm going to guess not, but you sure do sound like them! You better watch out or they will take everything you love to do away and use your comments as support.


Great trout BB! Thanks for the call. Must be payback for the fish cleaning tariff from our last trip. LMAO!!!! All square now?


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I most certainly do not !!! support PETA. I just hate seeing trophy trout floating dead becuase of poor handling and undue pressure to release all fish over a certain size . If you are lucky enough catch a trophy size Trout the only one who can determin if the fish is healthy enough to be released is the angler. We should not have to think twice about weather or not to post a picture of a trophy on a stringer due to retribution on this or other boards. Even if the fish is viable it it up to he who caught to decide.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

you know fellas, all of this bickering of your personal beliefs, and opinions of his legally kept fish, regardless of what he decides to do with it, is the reason, the reports forum was shut down to begin with. Besides, how many times have you seen an individual change their mind based on an internet argument?

personally, I think it's a great fish, it would be great on the wall, or great battered up and fried. Congrats on a fine catch.


----------



## easy1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice trophy,lifetime fish for sure!


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Guys*

Let's keep in mind what got the Fishing Report Board pulled last time.

Nice fish , Thanks for sharing.


----------

